# Moss mix?



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,
I was reading about a moss mix that is put in a blender and kinda painted on where you want it to grow. Has anyone tried this, or know the recipe to do so? Does anyone know where to get epiweb?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

From what I've read it's pretty hard to mess up. Just toss moss and some milk in a blender and pour it wherever you want. Less milk=thicker moss coverage. I always assumed you just used whatever true moss you want so long as you don't use a false moss like java moss.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I've never done this for a viv, but I do it on some of my orchid mounts because the moss increases humidity around the plants' roots without keeping them overly wet. 

I collect some of the moss that I want to use, add in some dead sphagnum moss, and some rain water (Make sure you use rain or distilled. Tap water will kill the moss). The milk is more or less optional. It provides the moss with a source of sugar to get it started growing. I've also seen beer suggested. 

Blend this mix together until you get a paste. Then, just paint this on to the area you want the moss to grow. Keep it moist and you should see some growth in a few weeks.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Not milk, but buttermilk or yogurt. There are enzymes in buttermilk and yogurt that are not present in regular milk--these will aid in the development of the moss.


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Great info thanks, gonna give it a shot see what happens.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Be prepared for the stink as the buttermilk/yogurt rots. Don't put frogs in till the smell clears.
Doug


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

So how do you know whats a true moss and whats not? Also how do they grow back after being blended, do they just grow from the chopped parts like the way some plants grow from leav cuttings?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I actually just did this today on a piece of concrete backer board that is going into a large Wardian case. I want the back wall to encourage epiphyte growth, so I cured it with some muriatic acid...then just grabbed bits of moss and threw them into the Vitamix with a few cups of buttermilk until it was thoroughly blended. Then I painted it on the piece of backer board. I'm also going to keep it outside for a couple weeks to pick up any moss spores that might be airborn and see what I can get.

I believe you need to keep it damp, which may be what hampers my project, as it's still pretty cold out and the backer board will most likely dry out quite a bit and not stay consistently damp...but we'll see what happens.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

mossgraffiti



> *1 can of beer
> 1/2 teaspoon sugar
> Several clumps garden moss
> 
> ...


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

stevenhman said:


> mossgraffiti


Wow thats cool.


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

I wonder how the moss spores would work that they sell on amazon by Kyoto. And they have Irish moss seeds. The one is called moss milkshake, check out this car.


----------



## koolparrot (Dec 31, 2010)

I wonder if you can just rub the moss to shreds and then place it on. Any ideas on that.
Oh and cool car. Thats my dream one now.


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok so here is what I did, the mix is peat, good sphagnum moss, java moss, a type of forest moss the pillow type and half a cup of yogurt. Put it all together and then blended it. I got a sanding pad from HD for $6.00 cut a piece to fit in a container and then smeared in the paste mix. I have had great results growing sphagnum in a closed container like this so I cant wait to see what this does.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

This looks like a fun little project to experiment with!!


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

I have used the moss mixture you are referring to - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...584-25g-cube-fake-rock-epiweb.html#post556114


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Colleen53 said:


> This looks like a fun little project to experiment with!!


It was fun, be even better if it grows well.


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

t-o-l-o said:


> I have used the moss mixture you are referring to - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...584-25g-cube-fake-rock-epiweb.html#post556114


Yes I did see your tank, well done it grew in nicely.


----------

